# Music Video for Cancer Research



## Poppageek (Oct 1, 2011)

McGill Dances for Cancer Research Lipdub

"To highlight some of the critical work being done at the Goodman Cancer Research Centre, we gathered some of our top scientists, students, lab techs and dedicated volunteers, who turned on the music - and danced!"

"Thanks to our proud sponsor, Medicom, *a donation will be made for each hit to support advances in cancer research at the Goodman Cancer Research Centre*."


----------



## KieX (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for the link Poppageek. I'll share it with others, good find.

Off-topic: weren't you working on a WCG website?


----------



## Jegergrim (Oct 1, 2011)

Poppageek said:


> McGill Dances for Cancer Research Lipdub
> 
> "To highlight some of the critical work being done at the Goodman Cancer Research Centre, we gathered some of our top scientists, students, lab techs and dedicated volunteers, who turned on the music - and danced!"
> 
> "Thanks to our proud sponsor, Medicom, *a donation will be made for each hit to support advances in cancer research at the Goodman Cancer Research Centre*."



Cheers, will spread the word


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks for the link


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Oct 7, 2011)

KieX said:


> Thanks for the link Poppageek. I'll share it with others, good find.
> 
> Off-topic: weren't you working on a WCG website?



Not to answer for him ...But,yes ,he has this http://www.poppageek.com/home


----------

